# So long and thanks for all the fish...



## TheUnfinished (Nov 16, 2015)

I feel slightly silly posting this after Jay and Valerie's very similar posts, but I'd made this decision a few days ago, so...

I'm off and away from VI semi-permanently. I will still post product announcements and participate in those threads on the Commercial forum, as I know that's the only place some people will get info about new releases from me, but that's it.

I won't rehearse the various wherefores and whys here, except to say that this place just isn't for me anymore. It doesn't represent how I fell about music or life, so that's that.

Plus I've just bought a PS4 and Fifa 16. And that's far more fun than watching people bicker endlessly.

Have fun. Be nice to each other if you can.


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2015)

Does'nt anyone just 'go' anymore?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear Matt. Your advice and products have always been top notch, and your presence here has always been a calm in the storm. I hope in the future you change your mind, perhaps people here will eventually realize bickering only brings an empty room. Stay blessed!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2015)

I've also decided one of my 3 identities must leave.
It is the identity where the ignore function doesn't work.
Ignore works on the other 2 identities so I can still come here and argue myself.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2015)

Maybe you can like yourself more now Chim. lol


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2015)

I doubt it.
Its in my nature to argue with myself and reject ideas from my alter egos.
Its a process that eventually forms a comprimise of thought which then represents my multiple personalities.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 16, 2015)

Dean said:


> Does'nt anyone just 'go' anymore?


I just wanted to say a little farewell because I've been here a while.


----------



## doctornine (Nov 16, 2015)

Jeez, a chap can't even leave without some smart-alec remarks ??


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm genuinely kidding around,..as theres a bunch of threads with people announcing their departure. D


----------



## Jaap (Nov 16, 2015)

Ah pitty to see you go Matt! Always enjoyed reading your input. You too take care and enjoy that PS4 (and yeah that is much more entertaining then some nagging on a forum )


----------



## jneebz (Nov 16, 2015)

You'll be missed Matt, thanks for all the helpful contribution here, and incredible products.
Best of luck!

-Jamie


----------



## Saxer (Nov 17, 2015)

Did I miss something? Does evil things happen in this forum?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 17, 2015)

Dean said:


> I'm genuinely kidding around,..as theres a bunch of threads with people announcing their departure. D



I knew that this was going to happen, after they started allowing drug dealers and child murderers to join the forum. I hear that they are going to ban smoking of cigars and cigarettes in the forum soon, so that may help keep a few people around.

Godspeed Matt and see you in your newsletter.


----------

